# Should I Part Out Earliest Known Iver Johnson Balloon Tire Bicycle,  Rare Parts?



## frankabr. (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm getting ready to sell what has been identified as the earliest known Iver Johnson Balloon Tire Bicycle.   It has incredibly rare parts.
This includes:
Oldest Identified Iver Johnson Balloon Tire Bicycle.
Brooks Pre-War Saddle
Internal Sturmey Drum Rear Coupled With External Derailleur And Cycle Rear Derailleur (effectively making it a 9 Speed).
Original Balloon Tires, Pre-War, U.S. Royal
Original Pre-War Wheels, Rims, Etc.
Pre-War Schwinn Front Drum Brake
Two Shifters,  One for the Sturmey and one for the Cyclo.
Many other rare and original parts.
Original, Rare Rear Rack
Original Iver Fenders
Original Handle Bars.
Original Phillips Pre War Pedals.
Much More.

The Key Question is:  Should I sell this rare bike all together, or part it out?  This would make an incredible museum piece.
What is your opinion?  Thanks,  F.A.


----------



## Buster1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Do not part her!  Just my opinion.  And if it is really rare, definitely not!


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 29, 2012)

PLEASE DO NOT PART THIS BIKE OUT YET !!!!!!!!!!!! Can you post some pictures so we can assess the bike and try to determine originality of parts and help you make a very informed decision before you move forward. If it has this many rare parts & they are original to the bike you may have something worth much more intact at an auction house than if parted.  This is not usually the rule of thumb, but on really rare complete bikes, a complete bike can bring much more than the sum of the parts.  Once parted an original is gone forever.  Hope to see photos & thanks for asking the forum members on parting.


----------



## Boris (Sep 29, 2012)

You're joking right? Have things just gotten a little too boring for you on the CABE and you just needed some action.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2012)

Post some pics, if it is as early as you say, I would think at least an Iver enthusiast would snatch it....


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 29, 2012)

Complete is definitely the way to go - let's see it!


----------



## OldRider (Sep 29, 2012)

Please don't even think of parting it out, get those evil thoughts out of your mind  Seriously if it is what you say it is and its been together this long then it was meant to be together as one unit.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmm...so I guess maybe you're talking about #33 in this thread?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ting-IJ-bicycles/page4&highlight=iver+johnson


----------



## frankabr. (Sep 29, 2012)

*Go to that post, then scroll down and you click on the pictures.*



dfa242 said:


> Hmm...so I guess maybe you're talking about #33 in this thread?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ting-IJ-bicycles/page4&highlight=iver+johnson




Go to that post, go down a few, and you will see my response (that I have what is believed to be the earliest Iver Johnson balloon tire bicycle.  The bicycle is black.  Click on the pictures.   Best regards,  F.A.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 29, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> You're joking right? Have things just gotten a little too boring for you on the CABE and you just needed some action.




Dave,  He's been in the wrong forums if it's been too boring the last few weeks LOL.  Last night was the topper since this member joined!!!!!!!! - Gary


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 29, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> You're joking right? Have things just gotten a little too boring for you on the CABE and you just needed some action.




I'm with you Boris. I get the feeling that this post is just to stir the pot. You tout the bike as "the earliest known Iver Johnson" and then ask if you should part it out?
I'm sure there are some members who would love to get some of the earliest known Iver Johnson parts to complete their own earliest known Iver Johnson bicycles. Because there are so many of them out there just waiting for a chance like this. Right.
In the end it's your decision and yours alone to make.


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 29, 2012)

_[sarc on] _  Yes absolutely.  After all, it's for the good of the hobby.  _  [sarc off]_ :eek:


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll defer to the experts but this bike appears to have gone through a bit of updating over the years.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 29, 2012)

Frank,

I would suggest letting this post settle in for a while & let some real Iver experts weigh in.  I'm not one but I have looked at a lot of Ivers.   The other thread where your pics are was all over the place with no real focus on your bike.  I'm hoping you get much more focus on your bike with this new posting.  Here are my first observations:


Not sure the rack is that special as it appears to be an altered normal rack
Chainring is like no Iver I've ever seen, is it a Cyclo associated with the derailleur or an Iver product.  Others were producing 1/2" pitch chainrings earlier such as Racycle, Mead, etc. so the pitch doesn't concern me just the pattern unless it is specific to the Cyclo & second I would check the crank to see if it is Iver
Handlebar style had been on earlier Ivers
Schwinn front drum was probably added later by someone, could be original owner customization but I just do not believe Iver would have done this as they were so intent on making everything possible on their bikes
Saddle looks earlier teens rather than 33-34' but I am definitely not an expert on Brooks saddles
Real question on the bike to me is the Cyclo, is it original to the bike or was it added by a later owner

These are just my observations and my questions I would want to answer if the bike were mine so not trying to trash the bike but just give observations & point out questions I would want answered.  

It does appear to be a Balloon Truss Bridge and the first I have ever seen.  It is super cool period!!!!!!!!  I would not part it for that reason.  Add to that it appears to have been a custom, the question is an Iver custom or an early owner custom.  I can't answer that but what I will say is it appears to be a truly unique custom built bike that should not be parted especially if you can document all the parts are era (33-34' years or shortly thereafter) appropriate.  If you can do that, then it is a real "time capsule" custom that should be kept together.  My 2 cents anyway.  Good luck!!!!!! - Gary


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 29, 2012)

If the parts are so rare who is going yo buy then.


----------



## frankabr. (Sep 29, 2012)

*Okay, Okay, It will sold as it sits!*

I will not part out this bike, as it belongs in a collection or museum as it sits.

My speculation is that this bike was custom made in the 30's by someone who was very wealthy.  The parts are beyond rare.  I will keep it together.  It is a time capsule to say the least.

Thanks for all of the input!

F.A.


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 29, 2012)

frankabr. said:


> I'm getting ready to sell
> 
> 
> The Key Question is:  Should I sell this rare bike all together, or part it out?  This would make an incredible museum piece.
> What is your opinion?  Thanks,  F.A.




Before I reply,
I ask, what is your goal with the sale?


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 29, 2012)

*No  fake Indian tears for this one*

I don't consider myself an expert on Ivers but even I can tell that this is some kind of Iver/clunker concoction that someone threw together. By all means please part it out and put it out of it's misery.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 29, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> I don't consider myself an expert on Ivers but even I can tell that this is some kind of Iver/clunker concoction that someone threw together. By all means please part it out and put it out of it's misery.




I totally agree. Looks like a homemade, hodge-podge klunker. Nice frame though. Restore some grace to this bike & sell off the silly parts & start fresh with that frame.


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2012)

I think if you part it out I would like to buy all the parts if the price is right but I would want all the parts cut in half so they will fit into a smaller shipping carton thus saving money on shipping costs.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 1, 2012)

I want to see the steerer on that fork. I've got $10 on it being lengthened to fit that frame. 

From anything I've seen a 2 speed Corbin hub was the only option for "Speeds" on an Iver.

The fenders look like they're 28" raingutters. If it were a factory job I would think the 26" fenders would have been used with spacers.

Kind of neat though.

$18K neat. NO. But good luck to you!

If you do part it  I'd like a chance on the frame and associated Iver Parts. You can sell all those other rare goodies to someone who's been searching for them.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like a part together job. The saddle has a 1940s era tag on it (solid metal without serif font). It almost looks as if an American saddle carriage was merged with a later Brooks top. Early Brooks had a die-cut type badge on the back, 1930s Brooks would have a solid tag with exaggerated serifs on the font, and 1940s-early 50s solid without serifs. This is the third type- solid without serifs. The Sturmey rear drum should provide a date and model listing. I'm not sure if the listing says what it is other than a drum. K series with quadrant would be 1930s or a bit earlier, AB would be late 30s or later. If you look at the left chainstay by the brake, there's a cable mounted by yarn with no frame-mounted bosses and what appear to be a homebrew conversion of the rod mount for the drum brake to mesh with a cable. Bikes meant to take a cable with have clamps or bosses mounted to the frame to hold the housing for the cable. Bikes meant for rods will have elbows and linkages set up. This one has yarn, so I thnk someone wanted gears and stronger braking and home mounted this stuff. I'd have no problem parting that bike- long ago compromised. The reason no one has seen this sort of mixture is that it's a probably a homebrew custom. What you do have is a lot of pretty old, interesting parts attached to the bike.


----------



## frankabr. (Oct 1, 2012)

*Thanks To Everyone*

This bike is a real one of a kind.  As far as I've learned since having it, there are no known earlier serial number Iver balloon tire bicycles.  As far as the parts and composition of this bicycle, it looks like something from Doc Brown's workshop in Back To The Future.
It has parts that no-one ever sees.  The drivetrain and wheels are Aerocycle/Autocycle era.  Two shiftinging mechanisms with internal and extrenal functions isn't something you see every day.  

All of the parts are rare, in any event.

There is bound to be a lot of discussion about this one.   

Best regards,  F.A.


----------



## Sulley (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/POSSIBLY-EA...rv66QXqHtQtYwtvpPbchJbg=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## frankabr. (Oct 1, 2012)

*Relisting this evening*

WITH MODIFICATIONS TO MY LISTING, AS WELL AS NUMEROUS ADDENDUMS, I AM RELISTING TONIGHT WITH A MUCH LOWER STARTING PRICE ($1500.00).  

Take care, F.A.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 1, 2012)

frankabr. said:


> WITH MODIFICATIONS TO MY LISTING, AS WELL AS NUMEROUS ADDENDUMS, I AM RELISTING TONIGHT WITH A MUCH LOWER STARTING PRICE ($1500.00).
> 
> Take care, F.A.




Good luck with your sale Frank!!!!!  Great bike for someone at the lower starting price. - Gary


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 1, 2012)

*Geat bike but*

The value is in the parts not the bike. Its great to try to sell it complete as a first option. I am not buying into the early ballooner part though. There are far too many later parts for that thery to hold water. But never the less its got great character and parts.


----------



## frankabr. (Oct 1, 2012)

*Lower Starting Price Will Be $1000.00!*

Correction, The lower starting price will be $1000.00.  This should get some action going.
Best regards. F.A.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 1, 2012)

Part it out!


----------

